# NYU Recommendations



## Darky (Oct 18, 2014)

Anyone know how many recommendations are required to apply to Tisch? 4? 3? 2?

Guess you have to register as an applicant to find out how many are required-unlike the other schools.


----------



## mhg08051 (Oct 19, 2014)

I got 4 from school, but I m thinking just three!


----------



## Darky (Oct 19, 2014)

But do you know how many they require?  For instance AFI requires two minimum while allowing four max.


----------



## mhg08051 (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't know for sure, but you can probably call them ask.


----------

